# How long do road tyres last?



## rjkc600 (10 Jun 2009)

my Specialized Allez has slick road tyres. How long approximately in a miles can i expect them to last?

are we talking 500 miles or more?

Also is is a good idea to replce tubes with tyres?

LAstly, is the 'tyre slime' that halfords sell any good at preventing/sealing punctures? Ive used it on cars with mixed results.

ta.


----------



## swee'pea99 (10 Jun 2009)

People hereabouts are prone to quote multiple thousands, but I reckon I generally have to ditch 'em after maybe 1500 miles? I've never kept records or anything, but I reckon that's about it.


----------



## Greenbank (10 Jun 2009)

rjkc600 said:


> my Specialized Allez has slick road tyres. How long approximately in a miles can i expect them to last?
> 
> are we talking 500 miles or more?
> 
> ...



I get 3000 miles out of my tyres and they're not particularly hard wearing (Conti GP 4 Seasons).

The Panaracer Stradius Elite TG on the front wheel has done 6000 miles and is still going strong.

No need to replace tubes with tyres. Replace them separately when necessary.

I've read of mixed results with tyre slime on bike tyres. Fixing a puncture isn't difficult (unlike with a car tyre) so I wouldn't bother.


----------



## HLaB (10 Jun 2009)

I got 3,750 out of my rear conti 4 seasons (25mm used in all weathers) but I probably had that a tad too long I got 2500 out of the conti Grand Prix (23mm but only used in summer conditions) they was plenty of life in them still when they were replaced. When yours need replacing I think will depend on how you ride and in what conditions. I'd be looking for a year at least. 

I've used the same tube when I've replaced my tubes and never found it a problem.

I've no idea about slime I've never used it.


----------



## Randochap (11 Jun 2009)

Slime is ... slimy. Don't recommend.

Tyre life depends on many variables, but mostly rider weight.


----------



## jimboalee (11 Jun 2009)

Randochap said:


> Slime is ... slimy. Don't recommend.
> 
> Tyre life depends on many variables, but mostly rider weight.



And its pure tedium syringing it through a presta valve,,


----------



## jimboalee (11 Jun 2009)

Rear tyres don't last very long. After a couple of smokey burnouts before a 400m sprint, they're just about knackered.


----------



## jimboalee (11 Jun 2009)

Excuse the jolity.

They last as long as they last. Its as simple as that. When you see the rubber is so thin you can see the colour of the casing, its time to renew.


----------



## rjkc600 (11 Jun 2009)

lol - i use a GSXR1000 for my burnouts! 

Cheers guys, being new to cycling im buidling some knowledge about wear and tear.

Thanks!


----------



## jimboalee (11 Jun 2009)

Front tyres tear up after too many 'stoppies'.

For even rear tyre wear, do do-nuts in either direction alternatively.


----------



## Panter (11 Jun 2009)

Gixer1000, Hmmmmmmm very nice 

I got 1600miles out of the stock tyres that came on my SCR3 before they picked up 2 fl*ts in as many miles.

The replacement Marathon pluses have done about 1000 and don't even look worn yet.


----------



## yello (11 Jun 2009)

Uncle Mort said:


> But surely there must be a formula jimbo!



I hope so. My world will be shaken if not 

Out of interest, I just looked at the mileage I got out of my last sets of tyres (I always change both front and read at the same time, dunno why, just habit I guess). It seems I managed a whopping 6000k (3700 miles) out of one set of Gatorskins! I found that difficult to believe at first so I double checked it.


----------



## RedBike (11 Jun 2009)

It obviously all depends on the tyre in question and the rider. 

I'm think i'm clocking up somewhere in the region of 500/750 miles a month commuting at the moment. If tyres only lasted 1500miles I would be replacing them every 2 months or so. Thankfully i'm not. 

I will hopefully get a years use out of one set of tyres (gatorskins), 4/5000miles or so (don't commute much in the winter).


----------



## craigwend (11 Jun 2009)

Do the tyres have a wear indicator?

My Conti GP4000's have a small indent in the tyre - I thought I'd boght a dud and it was a tiny hole until I googled it!

Maybe worth a look?

With tyres with tread it's much easier just visual, plus other 'hints' more p*******s and slip/sliding off.


----------



## Randochap (11 Jun 2009)

My tyres are usually retired long before the tread has actually worn through, due to nicks and cuts from road detritus.

I do keep cheaper/heavier winter tyres for my bikes though (and a winter bike for that matter) and repair bigger cuts with Super Glue.


----------



## jimboalee (12 Jun 2009)

Randochap said:


> My tyres are usually retired long before the tread has actually worn through, due to nicks and cuts from road detritus.
> 
> I do keep cheaper/heavier winter tyres for my bikes though (and a winter bike for that matter) and *repair bigger cuts with Super Glue*.



I find this only works sucessfully if the tyre is cleaned thoroughly and washed down with something that evaporates completely, ie Ethanol Absolute.


----------



## rjkc600 (12 Jun 2009)

ok guys, thanks for all the info. Ive never had to replace tyres on a cycle before, so trying to get an idea. I appreciate it varies wildly though. 

Are there any tyres that are more resistant to punctures? I dont fancy repairing on the roadside, and i doubt the AA will fancy picking me up


----------



## Panter (12 Jun 2009)

rjkc600 said:


> ok guys, thanks for all the info. Ive never had to replace tyres on a cycle before, so trying to get an idea. I appreciate it varies wildly though.
> 
> Are there any tyres that are more resistant to punctures? I dont fancy repairing on the roadside, and i doubt the AA will fancy picking me up



that's a can of worms 

There are a few puncture resistant tyres out there. I'd avoid Gatorskins like the plague 'cause they're useless but they'll be plenty of posts now saying how great they are lol
Schwalbe Marathon Pluses are widely regarded and, as above, mine aren't even showing wear yet and I have to commute over some really nasty, rough, flinty roads.
The Marathon pluses are a little slow (IMO) but the peace of mind is SO worth it


----------



## Martyn (13 Jun 2009)

Scwalbe city jet on my old rockhopper, with slime inners, 3500 mls, 1 "p", still wear left!


----------



## on the road (14 Jun 2009)

I've got over 9000 miles out of mine, so far, though the back is ready for replacing now.

Mine are GP4000.


----------



## Arthur (14 Jun 2009)

I'm very happy with the p*nct*re-resistance of the Conti GP4000s I have on my commute bike - They've been on for about 18 months and haven't let me down...yet.


----------

